# Large chain pickerel (jack)



## Bandit19 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have trouble with pictures so it was a while before I got this posted. This fish was caught in the Blackwater River on 12-16-20010 while fishing for speckeled trout. She was 26" long and perhaps 6 lb and change. The FL record is only 5 lb 12 oz so I probably released a new FL record. Individual state records that are 26" TL ranged from 6 to 8 lb.

See how lucky I got with the lure on the outside of her mouth. If you fish the Blackwater River you should know where she lives!


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

In the north we call that a pike.. looks very much like a northern pike to exact.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Chain pickerel are very similar to northern pike but don't get as big. The world record is just over 9 pounds (caught in south Georgia in 1961 I believe). Anything over 3-4 pounds is huge. Nice fish! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i caught a little one in escambia river i believe a while back. it might have been like 13" maybe. nothing close to that thing wow. nice fish man


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, I think we ate one that size years ago when i was teen. Back then, it was not about catch and release, it was about putting food on the table. Amazing how things change.


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow that is a very nice jackfish for sure! Bet he put up a nice fight!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hes a good one for sure id say he would go about 5


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a whopper "jack"


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

They are my favorite freshwater fish to eat.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

dont know if i would give it 6-8 lbs. i have caught ALOT of jacks and some i would say bigger than that one. It takes a BIG jack to go 6 or 8. Long and slender with no fat. I could be wrong, but a great fish non the less.


----------

